# bye bye netting and elastic bands.



## macro junkie (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks to joshesfrogs.com i just received 100 of these http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_info...roducts_id=1098 perfect for making cultures and keeping mantids in..elastic bands and netting was starting to anoye me

shipping was 40$ but it was worth it imo..i couldnt get these any where in the uk.


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 30, 2008)

One day I'll get some of these. For now i'm stuck with plastic cups and elastic  .

Matt


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 30, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> One day I'll get some of these. For now i'm stuck with plastic cups and elastic  .Matt


i got them mainly for making fruit fly cultures..there perfect.


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 30, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> One day I'll get some of these. For now i'm stuck with plastic cups and elastic  .Matt


Matt when were ready do u want to split an order with me as i would luv some of these 2


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Matt when were ready do u want to split an order with me as i would luv some of these 2


Yeah definately, won't be ready for a while though.

Matt


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 30, 2008)

Me niether


----------



## pedro92 (Apr 30, 2008)

Mantisplace has those also


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 30, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Mantisplace has those also


i dont think mantis place is as cheape as joshs


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2008)

Been using those for years. Glad you were able to get some.


----------



## mantis shadow (Apr 30, 2008)

Mj what size cup do the lids fit? (i know they say 32oz but im used to pint or 1/2pint size plastic cups)

would they fit your average cheapie 20 for £1 ish pint cups?

or are they more the polystyrene tea / coffee cups you get from say a burger van, type size?


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

mantis shadow said:


> Mj what size cup do the lids fit? (i know they say 32oz but im used to pint or 1/2pint size plastic cups)would they fit your average cheapie 20 for £1 ish pint cups?
> 
> or are they more the polystyrene tea / coffee cups you get from say a burger van, type size?


do u want me to take a pic of 320z and the 1 pint cups next to each other?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i dont think mantis place is as cheape as joshs


Sure I have them just scroll down under the 32 oz cups, but you were just pulling my legs right?  

http://www.mantisplace.com/insectcups.html#32ozcup


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

I take it back...mantis place is cheaper.

mantis place - 100 x 32 oz Insect Cup with Cloth Lid @ $31.75


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 1, 2008)

I remember at the first show i went to they had a bunch for sale 70p eac, got a few but lost a few more &lt;_&lt; 

Got 2 left though, they are great


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> I remember at the first show i went to they had a bunch for sale 70p eac, got a few but lost a few more &lt;_&lt; Got 2 left though, they are great


70p x 100 = 70£ or 140$....i paid 33$ for 100.Dam cheape. but yer there great.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 1, 2008)

Yes, great things, wish I would of invented them


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yes, great things, wish I would of invented them


who thought of the idear?i thought it was u..


----------



## OGIGA (May 1, 2008)

I can't believe you just spent that much on these! If I couldn't find them, I'd make something.


----------



## macro junkie (May 1, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> I can't believe you just spent that much on these! If I couldn't find them, I'd make something.


i like to have the best


----------



## mantis shadow (May 5, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> do u want me to take a pic of 320z and the 1 pint cups next to each other?


if you could take a pic would be helpful,

just m looking at buying a load of the lids with alu mesh and they fit the 32oz but want to know they are the right size before i purchase them.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 5, 2008)

I love Joshsfrogs.com. I keep on buying from his site every two weeks, great service and I love the 32oz cups. They are very clear and you can see through them easily. I also got some naturose and it works very well, my animals are much brighter in color since I've been using it. Next on the list the Reverse Osmosis (RO) Systems, so that I dont have to keep on buying water.

I now use his Methyl Paraben (1 LBS/453 grams). A fungicide for fruit fly cultures and it works wonders, I dont use vinegar anymore.

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------



## BIGGUN (May 20, 2008)

Mikhail,

What has brightened up? Your frogs or mantids?

If it's your mantids how do you administer naturose?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 21, 2008)

Hi Kevin,

It brightens my geckos and mantis up. I dust the food with it and add it to the flies food.

Thanks again

Mikhail



BIGGUN said:


> Mikhail,What has brightened up? Your frogs or mantids?
> 
> If it's your mantids how do you administer naturose?
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGGUN (May 21, 2008)

Interesting!

I guess you'd dust for the geckos and gutload for the mantids.........I'll have to try it.

Thanks alot,

Kevin


----------



## harryallard (Jul 20, 2008)

if you use a plastic cup with a lid what do they hold onto to shed, how do you spray them etc

????


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 20, 2008)

harryallard said:


> if you use a plastic cup with a lid what do they hold onto to shed, how do you spray them etc????


its got fabric stuck to the lid.


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 5, 2008)

I can get these for 4$ from a local Chinese food place. And they come with free soup!


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 11, 2008)

I go to this site for supplies: 240 pack 32 oz cup with aluminum mesh only USD $84.31. They also have tons of selection. I don't need that much so I didn't get from them. I will get them if someone in Buffalo, NY will split them with me.

http://superiorenterprise.com/index.php?cPath=21_34


----------

